# When do you groom your Golden?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I bathe the crew weekly. Afterwards, I squirt in the ear cleaner, and do teeth. Feet and nails are done when needed, usually every other week. Occasionally, I'll trim the hair inside the ears.


----------



## K9 Passion

My two have never been to a groomer - I've always performed every aspect of their grooming: baths, trimming/cleaning ears, trimming/cleaning genital areas, trimming/cleaning paws, trimming/cleaning lip folds, trimming nails, brushing teeth, etc.

*BATHS: * Every 4-5 weeks (Aspen); Every 5-7 weeks (Goldie)
*TRIMMING INNER EAR HAIR:* Once per week (both)
*CLEANING EARS:* Depends on the time of year. In the summer, 2-3 times per week (Aspen); every other week 
(Goldie). In the cooler months, once per week (Aspen); every other week (Goldie)
*TRIMMING LIP FOLD HAIR: * Once per week (both)
*CLEANING LIP FOLDS: * Every other week or as needed (both)
*TRIMMING/CLEANING GENITAL AREA: * Depends on the time of year. In the summer, about 2-3 times per month. 
IN the cooler months, about once per month.
*TRIMMING PAW HAIR:* Once per week (Goldie); Once or twice per month (Aspen)
*TRIMMING NAILS:* Once per week (both)
*BRUSHING TEETH:* Once to twice per day (both)

I love every second of our grooming time. It is a great bonding time & a reinforcement of mutual trust & respect.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I brush the boys probably once a week. More in shedding season and less when it is not. Bathing I do on an as needed basis but most likely less than twice a year if I'm lucky. My guys do a lot of swimming in summer and take lots of good old snow baths in winter. In the Spring they might get hosed off with the garden hose if they get muddy.... I know, I'm a slacker. :


----------



## Judi

When they are sticky and/or dirty


----------



## K9 Passion

One of the points of providing routine grooming (not just baths) is for preventative health. Why wait till they're stinky & dirty? Wouldn't it be ideal to provide routine grooming to prevent them from getting to that point?

In regards to ear care, people are always saying that they only clean the ears when they notice that they're stinky & dirty, but whole point of cleaning the ears is to PREVENT them from getting stinky & dirty. This notion, again, it called preventative maintenance. If you realize that you you've slacked in this area, then start being proactive - they can't do these things themselves.

_"The key to prevention is active intervention."_ SJR


----------



## JDandBigAm

Bathe Jonah once a week. Trim nails weekly and will start working on his paws and ears as soon as I get the right tools.


----------



## K9 Passion

Happy said:


> Bathe Jonah once a week. Trim nails weekly and will start working on his paws and ears as soon as I get the right tools.


Good for you. :wavey:


----------



## Oaklys Dad

K9 Passion said:


> One of the points of providing routine grooming (not just baths) is for preventative health. Why wait till they're stinky & dirty? Wouldn't it be ideal to provide routine grooming to prevent them from getting to that point?
> 
> In regards to ear care, people are always saying that they only clean the ears when they notice that they're stinky & dirty, but whole point of cleaning the ears is to PREVENT them from getting stinky & dirty. This notion, again, it called preventative maintenance. If you realize that you you've slacked in this area, then start being proactive - they can't do these things themselves.
> 
> _"The key to prevention is active intervention."_ SJR


I've had dogs that needed their ears cleaned frequently and I did it frequently. I do look in my boys ears several times a week and they are always squeaky clean. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. With regular brushing and swimming my guys do not smell. Up here in Maine I like to leave as much of the natural oils as possible in their coats.


----------



## Bock

I'm a slacker here as well..nails and ears weekly but baths maybe twice a year


----------



## Ashivon

Whoa....ya'll have taught me a few things outside the basics (nails and ears). 

The lip folds, hadn't occured to me. But the rest is sort of an as needed. (paw trim, butt bath.. etc)

We can get really muddy out here but then again, some area's have some really nice mountain streams, hell she went most of the summer without a REAL bath and didn't smell a bit.
:wave:


----------



## Sucker For Gold

K9 Passion said:


> My two have never been to a groomer - I've always performed every aspect of their grooming: baths, trimming/cleaning ears, trimming/cleaning genital areas, trimming/cleaning paws, trimming/cleaning lip folds, trimming nails, brushing teeth, etc.



Wow...thanks for the schedule.

I admit to having been a slacker. Baths and full grooming maybe twice a year.
Nails not near enough. We did try to do ears once every week or so, along with brushing.

Now that we have a new one on the way, perhaps it time to rethink some of the things we have done. Although, I doubt we will ever do as well with it as you do


----------



## RoxyNoodle

When Roxy's not getting rid of her coat I use a pin cushion brush about every other day - haven't had so much as a sniff of a matt in ages. Her feet get done when they start looking unruly and ears the same. I've just recently started doing her tail in a nice crescent shape as she'd pisk up all manner of rubbish in it in the woods and just wasn't practical.

With freddie, he gets his nails clipped when he's asleep, brushed about every other day and I check his teeth, ears back end and paws almost every day to get hiim used to it.


----------



## K9 Passion

Sucker For Gold said:


> Wow...thanks for the schedule....Although, I doubt we will ever do as well with it as you do


That's just the grooming schedule that works best for us for preventative health. I am extremely detailed & particular with every aspect of their grooming needs - more so than most people because I have a different understand about those needs. I make the time for this & it really doesn't take long because they're used to it. 

I created a program called Canine Essential Grooming Needs where I provide grooming to the areas of the body that are essential for preventative health - a level of detailed grooming that the majority of grooming technicians do not provide: Ears, Genital Area, Paws, Nails, & Lip Folds (if applicable). Dental care is certainly essential as well, but that is something I do not perform for others. I don't groom for "beauty," I groom for "health."


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Brushing and combing - every single day

Every week I bathe, blow dry, and do a basic trim- the toe fuzz/feet, the tail (show style), the hocks, tidy ear fuzz, and cut off whiskers. I also clean the ears even though they don't appear to need it. I cut the nails weekly too.

Never have to work out tangles or anything since I groom so often.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Mine don't have lip folds that crease or anything (I just have the light built type of Golden, and my other two dogs are Whippets and super clean)... and get entirely bathed weekly anyway (and rinsed more often than that). But I also have never been to a groomer... and have never had the need. I also agree about keeping them clean- why let them get disgusting? If mine do get disgusting, it's because of a particular walk on a given day, and they don't even get back in my car without being cleaned up first.


----------



## K9 Passion

AquaClaraCanines said:


> ...and cut off whiskers. I also clean the ears even though they don't appear to need it....


Hehe, now trimming the whiskers is something I just cannot do! I love those whiskers because it gives them such a puppy-like appearance! 

Regarding your comment about how the ears "appear to not need" it is not true. They need frequent cleaning to PREVENT problems. Cleaning the ears isn't just about keeping them free of wax/debris, as it is equally about keeping them DRY down inside the ear canals, which is why it's so crucial to use a product that balances the ph with in the ear. This means it will maintain the proper moisture level to PREVENT ear infections from occurring as a result of a buildup of moisture. When moisture gets trapped inside the ear canals due to the heavy flaps covering up the opening, that is how problems begin - the moisture down inside the ear must be balanced. Moisture is a breeding ground for bacteria & yeast not just within the ears but everywhere on the body. When moisture gets trapped against the skin, that is when problems begin. This is also why it's so important to keep them DRY (drying their tummies & bottoms areas especially when coming in from the rain, snow, swimming, etc.). 

In terms of basic hygiene, excess moisture is a dogs worst nightmare because it can cause a multitude of problems.


----------



## ataylor

I bathe Kailey and Jackson once a week. When necessary, I give them a full groom (bath, nails, ears, feet, tail, and hocks). I usually clip their nails once a week too.

Oh...and their whiskers are cut.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Well they still APPEAR not to need it 

But I totally agree, which is why I do clean them. That said, I have never EVER in my life had a dog with an ear infection, and I live in a hot, humid climate and my dogs swim almost every day. So something's right! May be the cleaning, may be the food... I think it's both and the exercise (I think exercise is horrifically neglected as a cure/preventative for many things, and is at least as important to health as diet is). 

Of course Whippets are not an ear issue breed anyway, but even the Goldens I have had (and still have) have no issues. 

I am all about DRYING, I have a professional dryer and I never let my Golden stay wet!!!! I admit I do it for health AND beauty... I'd cry if I had to cut off any of her feathering!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh lol the whiskers... I know it's not necessary, but I just don't like whiskers on a dog. Especially, I think they're ugly on a Whippet. LOL


----------



## K9 Passion

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh lol the whiskers... I know it's not necessary, but I just don't like whiskers on a dog. Especially, I think they're ugly on a Whippet. LOL


LOL-I don't think I've ever seen Whippet with whiskers. Hhhmm....


----------



## K9 Passion

AquaClaraCanines said:


> ...I have a professional dryer...


What kind of dryer is it? I've been thinking about getting one.


----------



## dogwalker81

What exactly do you do to clean the dogs ears? Thanks!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Metro Airforce- I love that thing!

I would absolutely die if I had to go back to fussing with a human hair dryer! Plus heat and moisture together is the worst IMO... and since it's hot here... yuck!

I haven't ever had a dog of my own get a hot spot either, even in Florida. I think that's down to the drying, too!!

I get rescues with hot spots and nasty ears all the time and they quickly recover. It really works! You're onto something with that keep them dry stuff for sure.

Whiskers... on Whippets... almost everyone cuts them off to show them. That's how it started for me. I didn't want to... then I had to when I showed my now senior as a puppy. Well, I never let them grow all the way back! Years and years later, I still cut them. Partly for looks, but partly because when they're half grown in, they are SHARP lol and they poke me when I kiss him


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

My formula for good ears is:

Keep the dog clean/indoors most of the time
Trim some fur so the ear can breathe
Dry the dog completely after he swims/gets wet- be it with a long walk and brushing or a dryer
Good diet- with probiotics
Exercise- fat or soft/unfit dogs seem more prone to issues IMO
Cleaning- I use an ear cleaner from a vet supply. I almost never have to wipe anything away. Sometimes I have to pull a tick out of a dog's ear (ticks seem to like between the toes and in the ears- EWWW).


----------



## K9 Passion

dogwalker81 said:


> What exactly do you do to clean the dogs ears? Thanks!


I have step-by-step instructions on my website about how to correctly clean the ears, but I am unable to put the link here because it's considered advertising for my business. If you would like to view the instructions, send me an e-mail or PM.


----------



## K9 Passion

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Metro Airforce- I love that thing!..


Does it have different temp settings? I will look into that this evening. I've been drying my two with a hair dryer (on cool setting) their whole lives & would like a better option!  They love it, but it takes a long time, especially for Goldie since she's bigger & her coat is so bushy, bushy! <love>


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yeah it takes forever... 

Mine has high and low settings. I always use high. It's not hot hair, just room temp/maybe slightly warm after a while. It takes me 30 minutes to completely dry a big Golden Retriever after a bathe where I barely towel them! It's great.


----------



## momtowillow

In the summer the goldens love baby pools, so maybe twice in the summer, every other month in the winter for baths, teeth brushed weekly, my chew "bones" alot, and nails weekly with the pedi paws. OF course when we have our golden birthday party,everyone is bathed,brushed and bandanas and bows!
Lisa


----------



## dannyra

I'm a little on the lazy side when it comes to grooming.
Kylee, isn't a heavy set, heavy hair golden. I get by with brushing 1 to 2 times a week and usually don't get much hair out even then.
Trim foot hair about every 5 weeks. Bath about every 5 weeks, unless we find some nice mud.
Ear cleaning about once a month, but she just recently had an ear infections so I'll step that up a bit.
Nail trimming....hmm never. I've never had a dog that ever neaded it. I think the ground here must be hard enough they just wear them off. If I'm getting blood work done or something else where they need to be sedated I have my vet take a look at the nails...they've never trimmed more than 2 nails.
Whiskers, I'll occasionaly trim if they get curled or one is sticking out about 3 times longer than the rest. 
Ear trimming. I wish I could do this. I need some different scissors. What little I have done looks horrible. I just don't trust any groomers in this area.


----------



## sammydog

I have been working at getting better at grooming my pack!

They get baths once a month, or if they go swimming.

The get their paws, legs, and ears trimmed once a month. Paws more frequently if they look too long.

Ears cleaned once a month, or anytime they are wet.

Nails trimmed weekly, but sometimes I slack on this... I was really bad when S&B were pups and trying to get better.

Teeth brushed at least weekly, but I try for 3xs per week.


----------



## Loboto-Me

I have a wriggly puppy so grooming is still not exactly a routine yet.

I brush her with the slicker brush or greyhound comb(?) every few days. She loves it, but also likes to have something in her mouth as she gets brushed LOL! She usually grabs hold of one of my arms and holds it there (strange puppy) Other times I'll just give her a toy to keep her mouth busy as otherwise, she wants to play with the brush.

This week was the first time I ever cut the hairs under her paws. She's not crazy about that for some reason. I guess it tickles. I don't go into the paw, just cut even with the pads mostly. She was getting slipper feet.

We dremel her nails... she doesn't mind that a bit. That's done every few to 3 weeks... we're lazy and sometimes forget.

We were bathing her every 6 weeks or so. Only have a human hair dryer that she is deathly afraid of so have only been able to partially dry her.

I bought a detangling leave in conditioner/cologne spray this week. She has never had a tangle, but I heard that it's really not good to brush them too often while their fur is dry? I can cause breakage apparently? Is that right? I used it on her and ohhh boy does she smell like she just had a bath. I did this on Monday and it's Wednesday and she still smells yummy. It's all natural so I feel safe using it on her.

Ears, I got opposing views from 2 dif vets in the same office LOL! I clean her ears after bathing and when I think of it. Her ears are great. I was told by the first vet that brown Listerine is fine for cleaning her ears with. When we went to the vet's again last monday I told her I was using Listerine and she felt it's too harsh for ears... should she get an infection and the listerine goes down into eardrum it could cause more problems? So I dunno who to believe now lol.

Never knew about the lip folds, I don't know if Sophie would sit still for any sanitary trims, and I have no idea how to do it. Would that include doing her vulva? Just wiping it down somehow? The fold of her vulva are quite deep do I need to wipe in there... not the middle, but the edges on the sides? Eeek what a subject LOL!


----------



## Volpe

I brush my guy daily. Works wonders with his coat and shedding. =]
Paw and ear maintenance every week or two. Trim down the nails every week. Teeth a few times a week, and a bath around every two months unless if he needs it. (Like after we go to Lake Michigan. It honestly smells like dead fish.. [email protected]) 
He's still a puppy, so I haven't had to do much past that yet.

I have never used a professional groomer with any of my dogs, and don't ever plan to. It's all do-it-yourself for me. ^-^


----------



## K9 Passion

Loboto-Me said:


> ...Never knew about the lip folds, I don't know if Sophie would sit still for any sanitary trims, and I have no idea how to do it. Would that include doing her vulva? Just wiping it down somehow? The fold of her vulva are quite deep do I need to wipe in there... not the middle, but the edges on the sides? Eeek what a subject LOL!


Not all goldens have lip folds. But mine do, one on each side. The lip fold is an area around the side of the mouth where the skin is stuck together, hence the term "lip fold." Because that skin is stuck together, it collects moisture, which is a breeding ground for yeast & bacteria. The hair turns red in that area from their saliva draining down into those folds, which is a perfectly natural process. A lot of labs, St. Bernards, Newfs, cockerspaniels, & dogs that have a lot of skin around their mouths have lip folds. 

It is super fast & easy to trim (for me at least) because they're used to it. I just spread the skin open so it's flat along their face, run my tiny scissors (round-tipped) along the skin to trim the red hair out, then I clean with with Verbac Hexadene Flush. 

Trimming/cleaning the genital area on females, especially, is very important. Doing so can help to prevent urinary tract infections, staph infections, etc. You simply pull the hair away from the vulva (like opening up a flower) & trim the hair away from the OUTSIDE of the vulva & trim the whole patch of hair surrounding it so that air can circulate down into that area to keep it dry. Then I clean that area with Virbac Hexadene Flush or MalAcetic Wipes. You don't clean inside the opening of the vulva, just on & around it. This is something very few people do & know about. For clients, when I've trimmed all that hair away & could actually see the vulva, it was covered in black crusts & dirt, which can cause infections. The vulva needs to stay clean & dry, which is why trimming that hair is so important. All that hair collects & traps heat & moisture....

**Always use round-tipped scissors. I use small ones like mustache trimmers.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

My pups breeder says that's all they need unless they get dirty via outside means. If the diet is proper, dogs don't need frequent bathing she indicated.



Bock said:


> I'm a slacker here as well..nails and ears weekly but baths maybe twice a year


----------



## K9 Passion

NuttinButGoldens said:


> My pups breeder says that's all they need unless they get dirty via outside means. If the diet is proper, dogs don't need frequent bathing she indicated.


Well, the thread really isn't pertaining to simply bathing, as it also refers to other aspects of their bodies that require grooming for preventative health. However, frequent baths (with appropriate shampoos) hydrates the skin & sluffs off dead skin cells & keeps the hair follicles clear & clean. And, diet isn't the only factor that makes the difference. There are multiple variables that can impact skin & coat health.

Canines have 3 strands of hair per follicle; humans have one strand of hair per follicle. So, it is very easy for their hair follicles to get clogged, plus their skin cells overturn every few weeks, whereas the human skin overturns every few days. For that reason, regular shampoo sessions are very important. In addition, frequent shampoo sessions can also help to prevent ingrown hairs within those follicles.

Products containing Jojoba Oil allows that oil to penetrate through all 3 layers of the skin, providing superior hydration without leaving any oily residue. This is so healthy for their skin & coat!


----------



## Pointgold

K9 Passion said:


> Not all goldens have lip folds. But mine do, one on each side. The lip fold is an area around the side of the mouth where the skin is stuck together, hence the term "lip fold." Because that skin is stuck together, it collects moisture, which is a breeding ground for yeast & bacteria. The hair turns red in that area from their saliva draining down into those folds, which is a perfectly natural process. A lot of labs, St. Bernards, Newfs, cockerspaniels, & dogs that have a lot of skin around their mouths have lip folds.
> 
> It is super fast & easy to trim (for me at least) because they're used to it. I just spread the skin open so it's flat along their face, run my tiny scissors (round-tipped) along the skin to trim the red hair out, then I clean with with Verbac Hexadene Flush.
> 
> Trimming/cleaning the genital area on females, especially, is very important. Doing so can help to prevent urinary tract infections, staph infections, etc. You simply pull the hair away from the vulva (like opening up a flower) & trim the hair away from the OUTSIDE of the vulva & trim the whole patch of hair surrounding it so that air can circulate down into that area to keep it dry. Then I clean that area with Virbac Hexadene Flush or MalAcetic Wipes. You don't clean inside the opening of the vulva, just on & around it. This is something very few people do & know about. For clients, when I've trimmed all that hair away & could actually see the vulva, it was covered in black crusts & dirt, which can cause infections. The vulva needs to stay clean & dry, which is why trimming that hair is so important. All that hair collects & traps heat & moisture....
> 
> **Always use round-tipped scissors. I use small ones like mustache trimmers.


I do not nor have I ever had to do this to any of my dogs. None of my bitches have ever had black crusts and dirt around their vulva, and they've never had that area trimmed at all, let alone as close as you are suggesting... No infections, either.


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004

Neo is what I call a short hair golden so thankfully grooming is easy. We brush him every day. That is because he enjoys being brushed. There are some days where he will go get his brush out of his bag and bring it to us. Silly boy. We trim the nails about once a week. I am stickler for short nails on dogs. I don't enjoy getting scratches by those sharp pointy dew claws. OUCH. Far as bathing goes, he gets bathed about once ever couple months. He doesn't smell at all and I think that is in thanks to his dog food. We do trim his feet when needed and his ears get cleaned on a as needed basis. Also his teeth get cleaned when he goes to the vet, but they rarely need cleaned. He has pearly whites :.


----------



## Jerseygirl

I felt bad when I read this tread....
I knew that Taco had some matts in his back feathers but he hates it when I brush him there! I brush the rest of his fur every couple of days with no problems.
Last week I picked up one of those jammy disgusting bones at the petstore.
While he was chewing on it I did his behind. It took me an hour and a half...(only his back feathers!)but it worked great!!!
From now on we will groom him daily or at least every other day. Including his bum!!!! I bet he doesn't mind it at much anymore because I am sure it was not pleasant with all those knots...


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

I do their ears about 2 times a week & keep them brushed, the rest I leave up to my groomer, she comes every 5-6 weeks for Charlie, Bo & Hunter about every 8 weeks


----------



## Heidi965

I never bathe my goldens. They are in the pool every day. I do brush them, check their ears, nails, brush their teeth every day though. My goldens coats are beautiful, and I have never had a skin issue with them.


----------



## honeysmum

Brushed at least once a day, ears checked daily, nails once a month when Honey goes to vet,she has only been bathed twice but goes to hydro so that probably cleans her off never had a problem with her coat smelling.
Oh forgot vacuumed 3 times a week gets rid of any dust in coat and she loves it.


----------



## paula bedard

I only bathe Ike a few times a year. He does get hosed off when he's dirty or has been swimming in the Bay. I clean his ears when they show signs of dirt, I check them daily. He doesn't have much pad hair yet, but I'll keep that trimmed when he does. I brush him every day or 2 and trim his nails when they need it. I was told and have read, not to bathe them too often. It removes the natural oils from their coat. A neighbor has a Lab that he's never given an actual bath to. He hoses her, lathers up shampoo and sends her into the Bay to swim off the suds. This Lab has the shiniest black coat I've ever seen....not that I'd recommend this technique.


----------



## LogansMama

Once a week to once every 2 weeks... depending how much dirt he felt like rolling in that week


----------



## acquila

they get a bath about 1-2 times a month, i trim their feet once a month ( three times a month for Patience, her feet hair grows fast) i trim their hair in the ears once a month, i clip their nails once a week, I clean their ears once a week, I brush them every day, i don't have to brush their teeth because i give them bones, and they are in very good condition, although i will get a toothbrush and brush the teeth every three month or so, mainly because they love the beef flavored doggy paste! their eyes get wiped everyday so the sleep doesn't build up.


----------



## LucyD

I bathe Lucy ever 1-2 weeks. We do a lot of outside activities and I feel the need to keep her clean since she does sleep with me also. Clean her ears about 3 times a week, she likes to roll in the dirt and mudd if possible.


----------



## Champ

I just brush Champ or take him to the groomers when he looks like he needs it. Baths are done by the groomers...usually once every 3-4 months. I would say I usually brush him once a week.


----------



## GoldenKeeper

Ha! Taco I love the name


----------



## Snowypaws

Hi I am from Maine, Bangor area. Saw your post about bathing etc. my girl was a breeding mom for 5 yrs. they retired her and I was the lucky one to get her. On a scale from 1-10,10 being the best, she is 110. HA. We are bonded hard. She will be 7 in March 2015. Her name is Ginger. She is my Emotional Support Therapy Dog. She goes just about everywhere with me. I have her bathed and groomed once a month. I clean her ears, teeth and anything else I can do in between.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Let me see...I brush daily or every couple of days, bathe approximately once a month. At bath time I clean ears but I also do them at least once in between. If he swims, I clean the ears right after. I trim the hair around his ears probably every couple of months, same with the paws. I trim his nails when I notice them growing, maybe every month and a half. I check them more often but they don't grow that fast, since he walks on sidewalks often. I'm also a chicken and don't like to trim too close to the quick. I brush the teeth every few days. I mean to do it daily but I forget.
He has only been groomed professionally twice, and I did not permit any hair trimming, except for the paws. He is young (1 1/2) and I'm often told that he looks like he's just been groomed, so I don't think he needs much. In the future if it does become necessary to do more grooming I will learn to do it myself, or find a groomer with breed specific knowledge.


----------



## goldenSkye1

Skye gets a summer cut before it gets too hot, so she'll be more comfortable during the summer. I don't get it too short, though! I bathe her about once every other week, and that seems to work best for keeping her clean yet abstaining from drying her skin out from too much washing.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Maddie get a bath when: she's been in the ocean (at least she gets de-salted), when she drags her butt across the floor (anal cleaning for sure), when we are going up to my daughters (not one of my kids likes dogs) and those occasional times when I think she should look "just so." Otherwise, I pull the burrs from her coat, check her toes and take a few swipes at her with a brush whenever we walk in burry areas (pretty regularly). Oh right. I had her teeth cleaned by someone who comes to the house and gently cleans them, once a year.


----------

